# Note for Young Women



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

I went to see mmy gyn the other day and he was explaining something very interesting to me. he said that young women usually aged 21-27 go through some sort of huge hormonal change, that can be almost as bad as menopause. He said that it is the body changing more from a young woman's body into a woman's body. He said that it can cause menopausal type symptoms, irratability, hot flashes, depression, anxiety, and stomach problems. I thought this was really interesting cause I thought there was something wrong with me. I'm only 23.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow, this is interesting. I don't really suffer from hot flushes but I can certainly relate to the rest of it. I've had IBS my whole life but it definately got worse after childbirth (I was 20, now 26). I know that a lot of mine is hormonal and depression/stress/anxiety driven. THanks for sharing


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

That is interesting. I don't have hot flashes, but it seems like my horomones have gone a little looney. My mom even jokes about me being menopausal. Yeah, thanks for passing that along.


----------



## 20834 (Jun 20, 2005)

hello,i strugle with the feeling hot all the time, even in the middle of the winter! I have been tested for overactive thyroid several times and the result always comes back as normal. i have IBS and am 22 years of age. I have been to many doctors and have been brushed off and told that i am young and i will be fine. i drink about 5- 8 pints of water a day. I stay out of the sun, I am quite slim and this is not an isuse of being overweight. A few months back I went for acupunture to help with abdominal cramping and the doctor told me that if i haven't had a blowel movement in a while that it would raise my body temperature.My bowel movements have been more regular lately and i still suffer terribly with the heat.Please help,HotIrish







Hello there, I had posted this a long time ago, very frustrated about this complaint that I have... I have been to numerous Doctors and for many tests with everything coming back as normal.But I keep getting what seem to be hot flashes...I was thinking I am too young to be going through Menopause. *So, my question is: What advice did your Gynie give you to help with this complaint??* Thank you very much for posting your thoughts...







hotirish


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by farblefumble:I went to see mmy gyn the other day and he was explaining something very interesting to me. he said that young women usually aged 21-27 go through some sort of huge hormonal change, that can be almost as bad as menopause. He said that it is the body changing more from a young woman's body into a woman's body. He said that it can cause menopausal type symptoms, irratability, hot flashes, depression, anxiety, and stomach problems. I thought this was really interesting cause I thought there was something wrong with me. I'm only 23.


that is really interesting. I have all those symptoms, except hot flashes, and I'm only 23 too. I wonder if that is part of my problem...


----------

